# Creating a heat sink/shield



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone bothers to create a heat shield type plate between the ceramic bulb fitting and the vivarium?

I was thinking of maybe putting some metal paltes to spread the heat a little so the vivarium doesnt get too hot?


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

pmd you mate


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

A few tiles help to dissipate the heat.. and they are easy to fix . 


Alan


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

have you done it with tiles?

ifso have you got any pics please mate?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

i have not done it with tiles .. but all you need to do is offer the lamp holder to the tile. 

mark where screw holes are. 

get a tile drill.

SLOWLY drill the holes .

apply a little grout to the back of the tile then screw it to the top of the viv.. 

Alan


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

ross said:


> pmd you mate


Thanks for the pm mate, looks like a good site!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Good idea with the tiles.. i was thinking of maybe getting a few piece of metal cut all to the same size and doing similar idea as the tiles.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

the metal will transfer the heat more locally

where as a tile is better for heat dissipation. simply for the thickness

if you are using a metal sheet make sure you earth it.. 

Alan


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

tigerpaws said:


> the metal will transfer the heat more locally
> 
> where as a tile is better for heat dissipation. simply for the thickness
> 
> ...


ahh i see where your coming from.. maybe i'll use a tile or two then lol


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

screw to holder to a square piece of plywood, the screw the plywood to the viv with some spacers under it to create an airgap.

its easy and it works.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> screw to holder to a square piece of plywood, the screw the plywood to the viv with some spacers under it to create an airgap.
> 
> its easy and it works.


makes sense! dont suppose youve got a picture im pretty sure i can imagine what u mean but just to double check...


----------

